
India planning to launch own space station, says ISRO chief - nreece
https://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/india-planning-to-have-own-space-station-isro-chief/story-0RzKWbyIxThRmtqxlWugnM.html
======
_chompsky
Very unlikely, due to a bunch of factors.

1\. Getting the money from the government to do so is going to be very hard.

2\. Anything the ISRO says they'll do usually will be delayed by years (owing
to petty bureaucracy) and finally scraped off.

Source: My dad works as an aerospace engineer right under that ISRO chief guy.

------
ncmncm
I guess this will give them a reason to build a space shuttle, and a place for
it to go?

